# help with diagnosis code-Can anyone help



## avic5302 (Mar 21, 2010)

Can anyone help with the correct icd-9 code for atrial septal aneurysm/ patent foramen ovale?


----------



## raven0492 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Icd-9 code reference*

745.5 ostium secundum type atrial septum defect fpr patent or persistent foramen ovale.   that is is the 2009 version of the icd 9 - cm code book it may be different in this years but I don't think it is.  I hope this helps


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, 745.5 . If patient's is adult (15-124) then consider defect atrial septum 429.71. 

I think, if you'll search ASD/PFO on Wikipedia then you'll get the other details regarding that. Hope this is helpful.

VJ.


----------

